# What Gaz's Jetta could look like!



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

As I was saying at the meet a guy at work has a Jetta the same as Gaz. Well almost the same anyway!

As you can see there's no point going straight to an LSP! Reflections are non existant. The bonnet has been replaced, hence the different colour.






















































































































Don't think yours will ever be this bad lad - keep up the good work!

PS: Do you's think this wagon is beyond revival?


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd say it's respray time, yes.
Along with curing a fair bit of corrosion i bet.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

don't you just love VW "Tornado Pink"

that's minging!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

mmm lovely!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Ouch!! Thats nasty!!

Due to no lacquer, I'd say thats fuggered lol - it's respray time! However, if he's breaking it, I'll take his doorhandles


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

It still passes MOT so I'd say he'll drive it for a while yet!


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Any red Jetta from that era I've ever seen has gone that charming pinky colour! Maybe it's like a fine wine maturing with age??????? 

More like antifreeze than wine though!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

na Gaz's could never look as good as that!!!!!:thumb: :thumb: :buffer: :detailer:


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

good car to practice PC on...
BTW what is LSP?


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

LSP is a Last Stage Product, like a wax, or a sealant if one wishes


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Would be funny to swop cars sometime! Wonder what his reaction would be!


----------

